# ISO adobo seasoning ideas?



## Turando (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya

I made an order with Penzeys and I ordered some Adobo Seasoning because it looked interesting. Never tasted it before. Just wondering what it is good on/for? 

Thankyou!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 2, 2008)

All things Latin and South American. Goes great with every kind of protein, imo.

Pork, fish, chicken, beef, anything. Rub and roast/grill/bake/broil.

Great addition to guacamole, and other dips and sauces.


----------



## Turando (Feb 2, 2008)

If you use it as a rub do you combine it with anything else?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 2, 2008)

You can, for sure. Treat it like an all purpose seasoning. Mix it with more spices, seasonings, add it too your flour dredge...it is a very versatile mix.


----------



## Adillo303 (Mar 24, 2008)

I use it on Beef, pork, chicken and fish. I also use it lightly on vedgetables and sometimes in salid. I find that it seems to taste different in anything that I use it on.

AC


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2008)

Turando said:


> If you use it as a rub do you combine it with anything else?


 
It is salt free, so you'd want to add salt.

I love the stuff.


----------

